# Water filters



## Tinytraveler

I am tired of having to deal with bottled water. Can anyone give me advice on purchasing a water filtration system in Egypt???
How many stages should we get? What should those stages be? The blue light thingy that zaps all the microbs interested me but is that over kill??
What brands have been around, because I don't want to invest some $$$ and then find out 2 months later the company went belly up.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Hi,

We have a filtration system in our apartments but we still use bottled water for drinking, we have 3 filters under each sink, you can buy these plus the set up system at Carrefour.
The dirt these filters take out of the water is astounding!!
Maiden


----------



## moataz123

2- 3 stages are enough in my opinion, evaporation and ultra rays are overkilling and leaves the water tasteless. Bottled water are expensive on the long run, and it's creditability had been debated recently.

I bought a system from a famous store in Heliopolis 3 years ago, it's American, and coasted 4000 L.E. then. These days the variety of systems are wider and you can find cheaper (1500 - 2000 L.E.), but seek quality not price. I am not sure, but I think there are Panasonic systems.

My favorite filter is the one stage Britishberkfield, I have one in the other kitchen, but I am not sure anymore if it's effective.


----------



## jessicabraham

I am looking for a good water filter in a very reasonable budget. If anyone can guide me then it will of great help.


----------



## jrjames

We have a filtration system in our apartments, but we still drink bottled water. We have three filters under each sink, which you can purchase along with the installation kit at Carrefour. 
The amount of dirt these filters remove from the water is incredible!! 
In my opinion, two to three stages are sufficient; evaporation and ultra rays are overkilling and leave the water tasteless. 
Bottled water is costly in the long run, and its reliability has recently been questioned. 
I bought an American system from a well-known store in Heliopolis three years ago and coasted 4000 L.E. at the time. 
The variety of systems available these days is greater, and you can find them for less money (1500 - 2000 L.E. ), but quality should always take precedence over price. 
I'm not sure, but I believe Panasonic has systems. 
The Faucet Water Filter is my favourite filter. 
I have one in the other kitchen, but I'm not using it right now.


----------



## jrjames

jrjames said:


> We have a filtration system in our apartments, but we still drink bottled water. We have three filters under each sink, which you can purchase along with the installation kit at Carrefour.
> The amount of dirt these filters remove from the water is incredible!!
> In my opinion, two to three stages are sufficient; evaporation and ultra rays are overkilling and leave the water tasteless.
> Bottled water is costly in the long run, and its reliability has recently been questioned.
> I bought an American system from a well-known store in Heliopolis three years ago and coasted 4000 L.E. at the time.
> The variety of systems available these days is greater, and you can find them for less money (1500 - 2000 L.E. ), but quality should always take precedence over price.
> I'm not sure, but I believe Panasonic has systems.
> The Faucet Water Filter is my favourite filter.
> I have one in the other kitchen, but I'm not using it right now.


Hmm.... Good


----------

